# Husband Says Wife Died Of Vaccine Induced Blood Clot, According To Her Doctors



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 10, 2021)

But Twitter labeled her obituary as containing misleading information and took it down without even verifying anything with her family. She was considered healthy before taking the shot. The official cause of death: "*vaccine-induced thrombotic thrombocytopenia caused by the Johnson & Johnson COVID vaccine"*
Though deemed a rare occurrence, now those poor, beautiful children have no mother and a young father is without his wife. 
https://www.clarkcountytoday.com/ne...blood-clot-then-twitter-censors-her-obituary/


----------



## Becky1951 (Oct 10, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> But Twitter labeled her obituary as containing misleading information and took it down without even verifying anything with her family. She was considered healthy before taking the shot. The official cause of death: "*vaccine-induced thrombotic thrombocytopenia caused by the Johnson & Johnson COVID vaccine"*
> Though deemed a rare occurrence, now those poor, beautiful children have no mother and a young father is without his wife.
> https://www.clarkcountytoday.com/ne...blood-clot-then-twitter-censors-her-obituary/




Exclusive: Healthy young mother dies of vaccine-induced blood clot; then Twitter censors her obituary​
In an exclusive interview with The Defender, Jessica Berg Wilson’s husband and uncle said Twitter censored Jessica’s obituary, because it attributed her death to vaccine-induced thrombotic thrombocytopenia caused by the Johnson & Johnson COVID vaccine​
Jessica Berg Wilson, a 37-year-old stay-at-home mother from Washington state, was a healthy and vibrant woman who passed away suddenly on Sept. 7. According to Jessica’s obituary, doctors diagnosed her with vaccine-induced thrombotic thrombocytopenia (VITT).

VITT is a rare, and sometimes fatal, blood-clotting condition triggered by COVID vaccines.

In an exclusive interview with The Defender, Tom Wilson, Jessica’s husband, and Thomas Ivancie, her uncle, said Twitter’s fact-checkers — who have never spoken with their family to verify Jessica’s story — affixed “misleading” and “misinformation” labels to her obituary.

Because of the Twitter labels, people couldn’t interact with Jessica’s obituary, or share the story.

On Aug. 29, Jessica went to a Seattle pharmacy to get her COVID vaccine and was told she would be receiving the Johnson & Johnson (J&J) shot. Jessica had no underlying health conditions, her husband said.

Jessica was “vehemently opposed” to taking the vaccine, “considering her stay-at-home mom status, state of good health and young age in conjunction with the known and unknown risk of an unproven vaccine,” Wilson said.

But Jessica was pressured to get the vaccine due to a vaccine mandate at their child’s school requiring “room moms” who wished to serve in the classroom be fully vaccinated.

According to Ivancie, Jessica became ill after receiving J&J’s vaccine, and went to the emergency room at UW Medical Center.

Ivancie said Jessica had been vaccinated and was suffering various severe symptoms. But attending doctors insisted on giving Jessica a COVID test and sent her home. They did not pursue any other treatment.

Once at home, Jessica lost consciousness and was taken by ambulance to UW Medical Center in Seattle, where doctors diagnosed her with VITT, Ivancie explained. A team of doctors worked to relieve pressure on Jessica’s brain, but ultimately, it was too late.

As a young mother, Jessica was a dedicated listener to Robert F. Kennedy Jr.’s “RFK, Jr. The Defender” podcast. She was well-informed about COVID vaccines and adamantly opposed to getting the injections, Ivancie said.

In Ivancie’s eulogy he said:

“Jessica died as a direct result of an experimental vaccine — a vaccine that she vehemently opposed taking. Jessica felt coerced. She felt robbed of her ability to choose. Her ability to say ‘no’ — to say no to a medical procedure she did not want — was taken from her.”

Her obituary said:

“During the last weeks of her life, the world turned dark with heavy-handed vaccine mandates. Local and state governments were determined to strip away her right to consult her wisdom and enjoy her freedom.

“Her passion to be actively involved in her children’s education — which included being a room mom in her child’s classroom — was, once again, blocked by government mandate.”

Jessica’s husband said he received Pfizer’s vaccine “several months back” because his work involved traveling and being around a lot of people.

“It was best for our family that I got the vaccine,” Wilson said. But Jessica was “in a limited bubble as a stay-at-home mom, was of a young age and was concerned about the unproven nature of these vaccines.”

“She didn’t feel it was needed for her,” Wilson said. “But then as the mandates came out, Jessica and those mothers who are very very involved in their children’s lives — she wanted to be involved in every step of their lives. That was her main priority, her kids.”

In a memorial to his wife, Wilson wrote:

“Ultimately, this one-size-fits-all government policy cost Jessica her life, my children their mother, me my forever love and resulted in the loss of a very special person who touched many and was just making her dent felt on this world.”

Wilson told The Defender:

“My view on this whole story is — I want the world leaders to take notice because Jessica’s life is irreplaceable. There was a high value on her life and what she did for our family and for others. She touched a lot of people and there’s no replacing Jessica.

“I just hope that those people who are in control, who are setting these mandates at the top, are listening to her story and how we can protect the next Jessica from having to take this vaccine should they not think it’s necessary for them.”

Wilson said physicians at the hospital “100%” recognized she had a vaccine adverse event and told him they reported it to the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS) managed by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. Jessica’s VAERS report was entered into the agency’s system on Sept. 8. Her VAERS ID number is 1683324. Her family to date has not been contacted by any government officials.

*Twitter censors Jessica’s obituary attributing her death to J&J’s vaccine*​Twitter was slammed on Monday for fact-checking Jesscia’s obituary, which attributed her death to blood clots brought on by J&J’s vaccine, the New York Post reported.

The tribute, published by The Oregonian, said the mother of two died from “COVID-19 vaccine-induced thrombotic thrombocytopenia.” It was marked as “misleading” by the social media giant over the weekend, according to Twitter users.

Twitter fact-checkers put a “misleading” label on Jessica’s obituary and prevented people from replying to, sharing or liking the tweet.

The fact-check warning was removed by Twitter on Monday morning following the backlash.

Wilson said he’s not on social media, but said he was disgusted when he learned from others that his wife’s obituary was being censored by big tech companies for being “misleading” or for containing “misinformation.”

Ivancie said he also received reports that Facebook was censoring Jessica’s obituary, and confirmed the family had not been contacted by fact-checkers from either tech company to verify Jessica’s story.

Ivancie said, “When you can’t have the truth come out, you’re thwarting people’s ability to make decisions. It is scary how these entities have the power to censor.”

Ivancie said it feels like a second death — a death of the truth at the hands of these massive powerful entities. “Imagine if we had a free and open exchange of truth, how this could change the narrative for others,” Ivancie said.

“We aren’t telling people not to get vaccinated,” Jessica’s husband said, “that’s not what we’re doing. We want people to understand Jessica’s story and her right to choose, and in her mind, she had no choice in the matter with all these mandates.”

“We’re just hoping people in these positions of power setting these mandates will listen to our story,” he said.

*UPDATED:*_ This piece was updated, adding Jessica’s VAERS ID number and a link to her VAERS report. The date Jessica received the J&J COVID vaccine was also updated to the confirmed date of Aug. 29.

https://www.clarkcountytoday.com/ne...blood-clot-then-twitter-censors-her-obituary/_


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 10, 2021)

What is the association between blood clotting and certain COVID-19 vaccines?​ 
Some COVID-19 vaccines are associated with an extremely rare syndrome known as vaccine-induced thrombotic thrombocytopenia (VITT). It was discovered in March 2021 in connection to the AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine and then later with the Johnson & Johnson COVID-19 vaccine. In rare cases, antibodies that the body produces as a side effect of the vaccine lead to uncontrolled activation of platelets. This causes both low platelet counts and blood clots to form in unusual areas. VITT is not associated with the Moderna or Pfizer-BioNTech mRNA vaccines. 


*According to the CDC, as of June 30, 2021, there have been 35 confirmed reports of VITT in connection to the J&J vaccine out of more than 12 million doses that have been administered in the U.S.* In the United Kingdom, there are more than 300 confirmed cases of VITT connected to the AstraZeneca vaccine. Although VITT is extremely rare, it is a serious and treatable condition. Doctors now know how to recognize and treat VITT, and patients who receive the J&J vaccine are informed how to recognize its side effects.

What data backs up the fact that VITT is an extremely rare side effect?​ 
Out of more than 12.5 million people who received the J&J vaccine in the U.S., 35 cases have been reported to the CDC. That’s an incidence of two to three cases per million. Both men and women can get VITT but women between the ages of 20 to 50 are at a higher risk of experiencing VITT from the J&J vaccine. In this group, the incidence is about 10 per million, which is also still extremely rare.


----------



## Shero (Oct 10, 2021)

_Diva says: But Twitter labeled her obituary as containing misleading information and took it down without even verifying anything with her family._

Thank you Twitter. I love you


----------



## Becky1951 (Oct 10, 2021)

If Doctor's say she from the side effect of the vaccine, how is it misleading information?


----------



## John cycling (Oct 12, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Jessica was “vehemently opposed” to taking the vaccine, “considering her stay-at-home mom status, state of good health and young age in conjunction with the known and unknown risk of an unproven vaccine,” Wilson said.
> 
> But Jessica was pressured to get the vaccine due to a vaccine mandate at their child’s school requiring “room moms” who wished to serve in the classroom be fully vaccinated.





Becky1951 said:


> In Ivancie’s eulogy he said:
> 
> “Jessica died as a direct result of an experimental vaccine — a vaccine that she vehemently opposed taking. Jessica felt coerced. She felt robbed of her ability to choose. Her ability to say ‘no’ — to say no to a medical procedure she did not want — was taken from her.”





Becky1951 said:


> Wilson said physicians at the hospital “100%” recognized she had a vaccine adverse event and told him they reported it to the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS) managed by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. Jessica’s VAERS report was entered into the agency’s system on Sept. 8. Her VAERS ID number is 1683324. Her family to date has not been contacted by any government officials.



Blood clots are a well known primary effect from the shots, which is caused by the spike proteins in the shots. <--


----------



## oldman (Oct 12, 2021)

Shero said:


> _Diva says: But Twitter labeled her obituary as containing misleading information and took it down without even verifying anything with her family._
> 
> Thank you Twitter. I love you


I received an unspecified time ban from Twitter in late March. I received a notice that I was being banned until further notice. I don't know how long that is, but then again, I don't care because I won't be going back. Whenever they send me a notice of reinstatement, I will ask them to delete my account. I am a huge believer in the 1st Amendment.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 16, 2021)

John cycling said:


> Blood clots are a well known primary effect from the shots, which is caused by the spike proteins in the shots. <--


Know what else causes blood clotting at a rate about 10x greater ? Covid .

the biggest risks with covid are blood clots .

every patient with covid on our floor is given  anti clotting shots daily …we had to take an anti clotting drug for a month after being released


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 16, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Husband Says Wife Died Of Vaccine Induced Blood Clot, According To Her Doctors​


She may have and it was a mistake for Twitter to censor this.  Such censorship only creates more fear of the vaccines.

What really matters is the relative risk of getting Covid and the consequences of the virus vs getting the vaccine.  I believe there is a huge volume of scientific data showing that the risk of illness and death are significantly reduced by the vaccine, even if the vaccine itself does rarely have side effects like this.  

Censorship is never good, reliable scientific analysis is always for the best.


----------



## John cycling (Oct 16, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> Know what else causes blood clotting at a rate about 10x greater ? Covid .
> the biggest risks with covid are blood clots .
> every patient with covid on our floor is given  anti clotting shots daily …we had to take an anti clotting drug for a month after being released



Cause and effect.

You got the blood clotting from the shots, because that's a primary effect that's caused by the shots.
Now you're going to keep doing the same things again, so you're going to keep on getting the same kinds of results.

I've never had the poisonous shots, and I've never had the blood clotting primary effects from the shots.



Alligatorob said:


> Censorship is never good, reliable scientific analysis is always for the best.



That's why I always do my own reliable scientific analysis, and never rely on profiteering, propaganda, lies and BS to get facts.


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 16, 2021)

At the German Center for Cardiovascular research a team of cariologists found evidence that blood clots from the vaccine are caused because the person giving the vaccine hit a blood vein. All vaccines are supposed to be administered into muscle, not blood veins. 

The research is ongoing, but people who give the covid vaccine are being told to aspirate the needle (draw it back a tiny bit) before plunging. If blood is drawn into the barrel, then they hit a vein and they have to pull the needle out, get a fresh one, and try again.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 16, 2021)

John cycling said:


> Cause and effect.
> 
> You got the blood clotting from the shots, because that's a primary effect that's caused by the shots.
> Now you're going to keep doing the same things again, so you're going to keep on getting the same kinds of results.
> ...


Nonsense ..clotting from covid was a big issue way before the vaccines..we were hospitalized last December and clotting was a major issue for a year prior ever since covid showed its face

So yeah you are correct about sorting bs from facts


----------



## Don M. (Oct 16, 2021)

I'm sure there is a small percentage of people who have had an adverse reaction...even died...as a result of getting these shots.  However, if those numbers are compared to the millions(worldwide) who have died(unvaccinated) from this Virus, the odds are highly in favor of the vaccines.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 16, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> Know what else causes blood clotting at a rate about 10x greater ? Covid .
> 
> the biggest risks with covid are blood clots .
> 
> every patient with covid on our floor is given  anti clotting shots daily …we had to take an anti clotting drug for a month after being released


Hadn't seen you around so were wondering how you're doing.  Are you or your wife feeling any of the long term affects of COVID?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 16, 2021)

What I'm wondering is if the husband has a viable case against the maker of the vaccine (?)


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 16, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> What I'm wondering is if the husband has a viable case against the maker of the vaccine (?)


yes , we are doing better .  i finally am able to jog 9 months later .  we both have high blood pressure out of no where that came on with covid and i still cant get my sugar to pre covid levels with the same dosage of meds and diet


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 16, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> yes , we are doing better .  i finally am able to jog 9 months later .  we both have high blood pressure out of no where that came on with covid and i still cant get my sugar to pre covid levels with the same dosage of meds and diet


Despite the unexpected effects, I'm glad you both are doing better.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 16, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Despite the unexpected effects, I'm glad you both are doing better.


Thanks


----------



## HoneyNut (Oct 16, 2021)

Well I think it is very sad to die of a vaccine reaction, and her death should be respected like any death from covid.  On the other hand, we are kind of in a war with the virus and I suppose if a drafted soldier was killed in a training exercise, it would be terribly sad but we wouldn't expect the obituary to complain about the war.  Also, if she chose to get the vaccine in order to qualify to be a school room mother, isn't that kind of like someone voluntarily enlisting in the army to get education benefits?  The soldier's death would be as sad as any other soldiers, but people would not expect the obituary to complain that he was forced to enlist.
I think the obituary was in poor taste and caused the poor woman to not get the sympathy her death deserved.


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 17, 2021)

My cousin, who was perfectly healthy and in her 40s, took the vaccine and was hospitalized in ICU because of a blood clot in the brain. She survived, but I don't know what the long-term effects will be.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 18, 2021)

Everything under the sun that happens normally is attributed to the vaccines if one has an incident afterwards .

yet research on all the claims on the vaers reporting site shows very few differences in many things then typically happens in any given year .

if All the side effects attributed to the vaccines were really because of them , then with billions of shots given the emergency rooms , doctor offices and hospital beds would be filled and we know they are not


----------



## Alizerine (Oct 18, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Exclusive: Healthy young mother dies of vaccine-induced blood clot; then Twitter censors her obituary​
> In an exclusive interview with The Defender, Jessica Berg Wilson’s husband and uncle said Twitter censored Jessica’s obituary, because it attributed her death to vaccine-induced thrombotic thrombocytopenia caused by the Johnson & Johnson COVID vaccine​
> Jessica Berg Wilson, a 37-year-old stay-at-home mother from Washington state, was a healthy and vibrant woman who passed away suddenly on Sept. 7. According to Jessica’s obituary, doctors diagnosed her with vaccine-induced thrombotic thrombocytopenia (VITT).
> 
> ...


I thought women under 40 were advised not to take the J & J vaccine.


----------

